# New Vitus Vitesse VR opinions?



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

The new Vitus line-topping bike was released last fall, and received a very good review by Cycling Weekly UK in April. Chain Reaction Cycles sells it for about $3000 with an all-Ultegra package including Ultegra wheels. Anybody have any experience with it yet?


----------

